# Dos Anjos looks like 'different human' since USADA drug rules



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

"Post-USADA Dos Anjos is a different human than the one who won the belt. Looks shockingly different."

https://twitter.com/jeremybotter

One of the most reliable journalists in MMA, no reason to doubt this.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, it's one week to his fight. He is in the final process of cutting weight. This guy claims he saw RDA in person, there are no pics.

Anyway, it's RDA first fight following an IV ban, so RDA and ALL who made use of it *must* be smaller coming into their weigh ins from now on. Aldo and Conor were smaller than before too.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

This is interesting.






This is fkn funny.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Passing a drug test is basically an IQ test the "stricter" testing is just as easy to pass as it was before I know a lot of people want to shit on Brazilians for being dumb but it's not hard if you're mildly competent.

Also I don't get why you all want RDA to be on gear so badly. I didn't know everyone loved Pettis that much. Maybe RDA just really trained his ass of and got in the best shape he'll ever be in to beat Pettis and will never duplicate it again.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Passing a drug test is basically an IQ test the "stricter" testing is just as easy to pass as it was before I know a lot of people want to shit on Brazilians for being dumb but it's not hard if you're mildly competent.
> 
> Also I don't get why you all want RDA to be on gear so badly. I didn't know everyone loved Pettis that much. Maybe RDA just really trained his ass of and got in the best shape he'll ever be in to beat Pettis and will never duplicate it again.


I'd like to see some pics of RDA, but I had given him the benefit of the doubt due to the specialist training he had for his previous fight. But if there is a clear physical difference then I have no problem changing my opinion. 
Maybe they should release a new series of books similar to where's Waldo where you look for a brazilian fighter that didn't take roids!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Again. IV BAN. He is expected to be smaller.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Can someone explain that IV thing to me please?

Does IV makes you bigger?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Can someone explain that IV thing to me please?
> 
> Does IV makes you bigger?


If you rehydrate with an IV it allows you to hydrate back to a higher weight more effectively than if you were to do it without, by drinking water for example.

Before the IV ban you could essentially cut water weight from a higher weight knowing you could easily rehydrate with the IV after weigh ins.

With the IV ban it means fighters need to be closer to their weigh in weight before they start their cut or they risk not being able to properly rehydrate after weigh ins since they can't just whack an IV in now.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm really confused... what the hell is going on in here??? The thread title is about a juiced RDA.... then some where in the middle it starts talking about Franky F's reaction to the Aldo KO... and now has ended with an IV ban discussion. 

RDA looked soft and pillowy... apparently gets in the best shape of his life to win a title... but then shockingly melts back into his former self by his next fight.

It has been rumored that Conor and Frank had a falling out over money... shocker...

IV ban's will force some fighters to say a little lighter between fights. However, the most intelligent way for them to do this; especially if they're pillowy like RDS is to stay leaner... not lose muscle mass. 

There was a picture of him a few months ago where he looks like he lost a good deal of mass as well as pretty much all definition. If he really just trained harder than ever to beat Pettis... it would be an epic loss of concentration to not obtain that level of fitness for your very first defense.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I'm really confused... what the hell is going on in here??? The thread title is about a juiced RDA.... then some where in the middle it starts talking about Franky F's reaction to the Aldo KO... and now has ended with an IV ban discussion.


I think Trix had the wrong thread :laugh:

People are wondering why Dos Anjos is apparently smaller, new drug testing or just slimming down due to the IV ban.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I think Trix had the wrong thread :laugh:
> 
> People are wondering why Dos Anjos is apparently smaller, new drug testing or just slimming down due to the IV ban.


Someone just posted a training video of RDA in another thread... He looks like he's shaped back up into a decent condition. 

There was a few photos going around awhile ago where he was looking pretty soft after the Pettis fight. If he's really going back and forth that much, he's making a lot of extra work for himself opposed to staying in decent shape year round.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I think Trix had the wrong thread :laugh:


I found some things that were more interesting on the way to looking at his twitter post about RDA. 

That said, I'll be ready to grin a little when RDA weighs in on friday and looks exactly the same as he always does.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

RDA is the least respected Champ I can remember in quite some time. Why do people dislike this guy so much? It's not like the UFC is promoting him up or giving him special treatment. He's never dropped dirty unlike his opponent. Seems strange imo....


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> RDA is the least respected Champ I can remember in quite some time. Why do people dislike this guy so much? It's not like the UFC is promoting him up or giving him special treatment. He's never dropped dirty unlike his opponent. Seems strange imo....


Cowboy has failed a test?


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Cowboy has failed a test?


in 2007


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

oordeel said:


> in 2007


huh, I didn't know that. After looking it up, looks like he got popped for hydrochlorothiazide diuretic... looks like he was looking for some help cutting weight. 

Cheating is cheating... but it's not like he got popped like Chael or Vitor.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> huh, I didn't know that. After looking it up, looks like he got popped for hydrochlorothiazide diuretic... looks like he was looking for some help cutting weight.
> 
> Cheating is cheating... but it's not like he got popped like Chael or Vitor.


Diuretics are also masking agents for roids and lets not forget Cerrone just dodged a random test for this very fight.



DonRifle said:


> Maybe they should release a new series of books similar to where's Waldo where you look for a brazilian fighter that didn't take roids!


Or maybe they should just replace Waldo's face for Conor McGregor's and ask *"Find the only decent Irish MMA fighter the world has ever known."*


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> RDA is the least respected Champ I can remember in quite some time. Why do people dislike this guy so much?


They must have stockpiled wheaties boxes with Pettis on the front thinking they'll be collector's items someday.

Only to have their wheaties box stockpiles devalued by RDA.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

*"Post-USADA Jon Jones is a different human than the one who was stripped of the belt. Looks shockingly different."*










...

A change in RDA's appearance also doesn't need to be negative.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Or maybe they should just replace Waldo's face for Conor McGregor's and ask *"Find the only decent Irish MMA fighter the world has ever known."*


It was a joke. If you don't care for the material the worst way to show that is to make the same joke.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

TheNinja said:


> RDA is the least respected Champ I can remember in quite some time. Why do people dislike this guy so much? It's not like the UFC is promoting him up or giving him special treatment. He's never dropped dirty unlike his opponent. Seems strange imo....


I'd guess because he is brazilian and because he beat a fan favorite champion.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Old school fan said:


> I'd guess because he is brazilian and because he beat a fan favorite champion.


He's also ugly as sin. I know as manly men we can't admit it, but it is a proven fact that in a completely non **** (or ****) way people tend to favor attractive people over their more rugged counterparts.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ape City said:


> It was a joke. If you don't care for the material the worst way to show that is to make the same joke.


Looks like a cared for the material, then. Beside, my joke wasn't the same, it was way better.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Looks like a cared for the material, then. Beside, my joke wasn't the same, it was way better.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cerrone should also look smaller too. Not only RDA.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Well this thread is dead... RDA looked ripped as he's ever been at the weigh ins.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Trix said:


> That said, I'll be ready to grin a little when RDA weighs in on friday and looks exactly the same as he always does.


Boom.

Easy money?

:laugh:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> Well this thread is dead... RDA looked ripped as he's ever been at the weigh ins.


RDA looks great again. If he doesn't drop dirty a few posters are going to be eating crow.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> RDA looks great again. If he doesn't drop dirty a few posters are going to be eating crow.


They won't. They will claim he's just smart enough to cycle and not getting caught. He's a Brazilian, so he must be a roid cheater by definition.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Thought he looked slimmer than he did against Pettis but his performance speaks for itself.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

If I remember right this story came from Jeremy Botter who had no real evidence for RDA using steroids. All he had is one of RDA's former sparring partners word to go by. That drama could have led to RDA leaving King's MMA for Evolve MMA. Jeremy Botter no longer covers the sport. I think he works for CNN now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well working for CNN should just go to show what the guy is doing and what he's really like in terms of journalistic integrity. For example he went off of a rumor and spread it to the point of smearing a man's reputation which might be why Rafael dos Anjos is like. But it might also have to do with the UFC not favoring some fighters.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

A temporary eye twitch is one symptom of steroid use.

Not naming names but I've seen one UFC fighter do interviews with an eye twitch that said they were probably using steroids.

There are lots of fighters in MMA with signs of using steroids at some point. None of them get accused of it.

For some strange reason its guys like RDA and Michael Bisping who are probably innocent that get accused.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I get an eye twitch every so often and I have never used steroids in my life so I don't know how well that eye twitching theory holds up. Also yeah it's ironic how fighters who have been clean their whole lives are the ones that get accused. I am amused though when a fighter tests positive and he's the one that loses.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah I get an eye twitch every so often and I have never used steroids in my life



Baseball hall of famer, Jose Canseco, used to have a youtube channel where he talked about his personal experiences with steroids.

There was one clip he recorded, after using steroids, where his eye twitched nonstop for 5 to 10 minutes.

You can look it up, bro. Its a known symptom of steroid use.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it maybe a known symptom of steroid use but it's not the only source of eye twitching because like I said, there are times that I have had eye twitching but have never taken steroids in my life. My eye twitching probably starting around the time I hit puberty and has continued now into my 30s. Steroids also cause a testosterone deficiency but so does age.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Medication is another known cause of persistent eye twitching.

Another symptom of medication is dark circles under the eyes.

If I can find the interview of the UFC fighter I was referring to, should I post it up.

I don't know if anyone would be surprised or care if I did.

I'm trying to get away from saying anything negative about anyone.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow you're just an overall negative person aren't you?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Wow you're just an overall negative person aren't you?



I'm not as negative as I should be.

Considering I wasted time trying to speak truth on the internet.

And the only ones who took me seriously and listened to what I had to say are the deep state, globalists and the left.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay I really can't tell if you're trolling or not.


----------

